# Code for wiring in a pole barn



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Consider doing your barn in MC cable. It will cost a bit more but it’s worth it.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

I ran my Romex wire on top of the stringers (girts), which the inspector put his seal of approval on. Most of it has been covered with OSB after insulating it, but he never asked if I was going to protect the wire. I still have over 50' of wire that's exposed and sitting on top of a stringer, which is 4' off the ground.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Consider doing your barn in MC cable. It will cost a bit more but it’s worth it.


This.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Consider doing your barn in MC cable. It will cost a bit more but it’s worth it.


I did my last log garage with this, worked real nice and gave piece of mind.


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

With MC cable the mice wont be able to chew through it so easily


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

I am just a finishing a new 200A service for my barn. I pulled the permits and have done all of the work. I reached out to my inspector and asked him for his preferances. It was painless and we **** chat about everything but electrical during inspections. I ran my romex on top of the perlins (1.5" side), stapled about every foot, and took out all the twists, nice and neat. I only did this for the plug runs. I ran my lighting wire up in the truss webbing. If I seal the barn at a later date, the wiring is not in the way.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Walleyze247 said:


> I am just a finishing a new 200A service for my barn. I pulled the permits and have done all of the work. I reached out to my inspector and asked him for his preferances. It was painless and we **** chat about everything but electrical during inspections. I ran my romex on top of the perlins (1.5" side), stapled about every foot, and took out all the twists, nice and neat. I only did this for the plug runs. I ran my lighting wire up in the truss webbing. If I seal the barn at a later date, the wiring is not in the way.


I didn't run mine on top because I made shelves an had the back side sitting in the purlins


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Walleyze247 said:


> I am just a finishing a new 200A service for my barn. I pulled the permits and have done all of the work. I reached out to my inspector and asked him for his preferances. It was painless and we **** chat about everything but electrical during inspections. I ran my romex on top of the perlins (1.5" side), stapled about every foot, and took out all the twists, nice and neat. I only did this for the plug runs. I ran my lighting wire up in the truss webbing. If I seal the barn at a later date, the wiring is not in the way.


Thanks guys. Between the comments here and a call with @YOTEANTIDOTE I have a pretty good idea of what I need to do. The NEC can be quite twisted and contradictory.


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

Is the polebarn considered agricultural? If so no permit required it's exempt.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Permit required but inspection is not.


----------

